# Anyone with a nandroid for .629? I forgot before band unlocking.



## remi (Oct 7, 2011)

As stated, I forgot to nandroid before band unlocking my D2G. I need a nandroid for .629 please someone. My wifi won't work until then and I really don't want to have to go through the WHOLE process of restoring to factory sbf image, rooting, nandroid, downgrading, upgrading, rooting, and then restoring. If someone can please help me I will donate space on my server and upload everything someone would need to do this with no ads or waits or bandwidth limits. >.<


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

remi said:


> As stated, I forgot to nandroid before band unlocking my D2G. I need a nandroid for .629 please someone. My wifi won't work until then and I really don't want to have to go through the WHOLE process of restoring to factory sbf image, rooting, nandroid, downgrading, upgrading, rooting, and then restoring. If someone can please help me I will donate space on my server and upload everything someone would need to do this with no ads or waits or bandwidth limits. >.<


I think I can help you with a nandroid backup file if you still need it, how would be best to get it to you?


----------

